

Freakonomics: Craigslist - A Company of Makers - cwan
http://freakonomics.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/08/31/craigslist-a-company-of-makers/

======
bkovitz
Gerald Weinberg recently said something very interesting about non-makers and
meetings:

"When I walk a client's corridors, I frequently meet people on their way to
meetings. Although these same people have told me that meetings are boring,
they often seem excited when they're on their way to one. Why?

"... what these meetings are doing is playing out an emotional drama—conflict,
blaming, flirting, one-upsmanship, random outbursts, anger, and so forth. For
these happy people heading for meetings, it's those the soap-opera aspects of
meetings are the most exciting parts of their jobs."

[http://secretsofconsulting.blogspot.com/2009/05/why-we-
love-...](http://secretsofconsulting.blogspot.com/2009/05/why-we-love-and-
hate-meetings.html)

